# Horrible Hooves



## Stacykins

What would you do/say if you saw an animal whose hooves looked like this:












And it was at a place open to the public, such as a fair or zoo?

I may not be an expert in equids, but the hooves of this donkey/zebra mix were all incredibly overgrown and in need of some real care. The animal was not standing normally because of the hooves.

These pictures were taken yesterday, by the way.


----------



## secuono

Animal control or contact the zoo owners.


----------



## goodhors

Animal may not be able to be handled for trimming.  Some can't tolerate
the drugs, may not be able to find anyone willing to trim them!!  I know
our local Farrier wouldn't touch a Zebra or Zebra-cross.  May not be 
the owner's fault he can't get hoof care done on this animal.  

Zebras are regarded as among the MOST dangerous of Zoo animals, 
can be exceedingly difficult to manage.  The most serious warning code
is put out if one escapes at the zoos, same as a loose Tiger!  I have seen 
some nasty Zebra-cross animals that were dangerous to handle.  I sure 
wouldn't touch one myself.  

Of course people "all know" specific animals that were Zebra or Zebra-crosses
who were not difficult.  But each is an individual, so don't think 
because one person could handle their animal, that ALL of them can
be handled like a pony or horse can.  And some who have been gentle,
will suddenly turn on their handler and attack them.  The wild part 
takes over for whatever reason, making them unexpectedly dangerous.

Kind of like those various Apes, chimps, who suddenly attack for no
known reason, have never been badly behaved before.  They are
wild animals, you never tame them 100%, so you NEVER let your 
guard down when working with them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I agree. Nobody knows the situation and nobody should pretend to. If you feel so strongly about it then contact the zoo owner and just talk to them. Don't be the crazy person who yells and threatens, just talk. It sickens me that we have to call Animal Control and be sure to do this or that. You have no idea! It is really none of our business. People are to trigger happy these days. 

I do want to say that I am not putting this one one person or saying this to anybody on here. Just my thought on how this are handled these days.


----------



## redtailgal

Those hooves are horribly overgrown and have to be uncomfortable, possibly painful for that animal.

That said, there is no way of knowing the situation behind it.  I've seen horses get really bad because they have reputation and no farrier will work with them.  I know of a horse right now that has to be heavily sedated for a trim, and does not do well with the meds, so the trims are not very often.  In that case, it's actually healthier for the animal to have such sorry looking feet.

If I had been in this situation, I would have taken the same pictures, then pointedly but politely shown them to the person caring for the animal and asked an "innocent question" such as "Poor lil guy, isnt there anything that can be done for his feet?".  Be careful not to let your emotions take control.....take a breath and LISTEN to what the caregiver is saying.  Then, no matter what the response was, I would smile and walk away.  If the response was one of negligence or ignorance, I would be on my cell phone calling animal protection before I drew another breath.

I would strive to be as dignified as possible in dealing with anyone.  I've seen folks try to help a critter in need by ranting, raving, screaming, being underhanded etc etc.  They just dont get as much done. I'd present my case to everyone I needed to, but I'd do it calmly, with education and a smile.

I am a HUGE advocate for standing up for someone/some critter in need, and a HUGE advocate for doing the right thing.  But, you will definately get more done if the judgement call you make is a thoroughly educated one.  Give them a chance, and listen to what they are saying, even if you dont like what they are saying.


----------



## Stacykins

Yea, because I didn't know the situation, I didn't want to make a fuss while there, I just took the pictures (I also took a full body shot of the animal in question). I knew people here, who know more about equids that I do, would know the best way to calmly approach the subject. You guys are right that ranting or being nasty about it does more harm than good. And you could be very right that the animal cannot be seen by a farrier. I hope to learn more about the situation, so I will be asking once I can think of how to best do it. 

The zonkey is part of a 'petting zoo' part exhibit. Not one where you can go in with the animals. But rather they can approach you at the fence if they choose to do so.


----------



## bonbean01

Straw's post reminded me back to many years ago when I was still living in Canada...the SPCA left a threatening note in my mailbox about the condition of my Arab mare being too skinny with a very rough coat.  I phoned them and asked them to please come out as I had something to show them.  My Dad had purchased this mare for me since the owner hadn't been able to feed it much more than sawdust through the winter and my Dad knew I'd bust my butt getting her back in shape.

So...three women come out and I show them the photos of the mare when I got her...they were horrified...and so glad she was looking as good as she was now.  Goes to show, you never really know a situation without asking.  

Sometimes an animal that low won't come back...but in this case she did...turned out to be a beauty and a joy to ride...I love happy endings


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's an awesome story. Stuff like this happens all to often and good people like you help to turn it around. It really great.

I think the world would be MUCH better off without the SPCA and related organizations.


----------



## Queen Mum

I respectfully disagree.  It is never healthier for the animal to have bad feet.  Yes some animals are dangerous.  And some are harder to work with and some don't tolerate sedation, but if you know that then they should be cared for differently.  There is a solution in all cases.   It is our responsibility as captors to find what works and do it.  Period.  We don't leave the animal uncared for because we haven't found the solution.


----------



## currycomb

as a public zoo, they should have facilities to care for feet of various animals. we adopted a 5 yr old mustang, and as much as we tried, we could not get her feet picked up, much less trimmed. i contacted the adoption place, and they agreed to trim her at their facility if i could get her there. loading in the stock trailer was no big deal for her, so off we went. they eased her into a chute, squeezed the chute, then turned her on her side. tied her feet, then used a saw and trimmed the feet. quick, efficient, and safe for all involved. so, where there is a will, there is a way. we were moving without facilities, so returned her to the BLM.


----------



## sawfish99

It is no wonder that the animal was standing poorly. The hooves clearly have severe laminitis, rotation of the P3, and hoof capsule.  Cases such as this are negligence.  I completely agree that there are dangerous animals who end up with very bad feet because they can't be handled.  I have actually tried working on some of those animals.  Since you described this animal as a part of a petting zoo type exhibit, that means the owners are using the animal for profit.  Also, if the animal is safe enough to allow the public to pet it, even across a fence, then it is safe enough to be handled.  The simple fact that the owners are using the animal for profit and the hooves are in that bad of condition, probably makes this criminally negligent.  I am actually extremely hesitant to involved regulators in most cases, however, this type of case is a different category to me. The owners are not ignorant/in over their head.  They are operating a business.  
I would absolutely approach the owners and question the hooves.  If the animal can't be handled to be trimmed, then there is no way it is safe enough to be trusted for public interaction.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I agree with Queenmum and Sawfish. There's no excuse for them to have that animal's feet in such poor condition. Even worse since it's a Zonkey...that means it was bred and someone should have worked with it at a young age to do its feet.  There's no excuse to let the feet get that bad AND put it on display for the public.


----------



## bonbean01

I also wondered how safe this Zonkey was for children petting...although it may not come to the fence for petting and may just be there for its looks?  Once I had an opportunity to buy one when a petting zoo was going out of business and I was very tempted to buy it for eye candy in my pasture with my horses.  Luckily, my Dad gave me the heads up on taking on a wild animal and I passed...hadn't even thought of trimming hooves and giving shots...could have been a challenge, not to mention how it would react to my horses and ponies.

If this were my animal, I suppose an option would be to sedate it and do the hooves, check teeth, and give shots while it was down.  In the wild, zebras would be on terrain that would normally wear down the hooves naturally.


----------



## secuono

It is the owners responsibility to properly care for the animal, no excuses. If you cannot trim the feet, you have no place in owning that animal. Why on earth do we need zebra in zoos anyway? Leave them alone in the wild. Obviously this zoo is far too small and to ill equipt to be keeping such animals.


----------



## Stacykins

I have NOT yet heard back. And this is a _very_ well known place, and has been featured on National Geographic and Animal Planet, and has done small, 20 minute info videos for a German nature show. 

:/


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Poor zonkey.... If you can't keep up with an animals health, DONT OWN THE ANIMAL. Hope you here back soon, I love zebras AND donkeys, albiet a donkeys a bit more since I can more safely own one, but no animal should go untreated unless it can wear down its hooves, but then yo have to think about shots etc.


----------



## Stacykins

FYI. Calls and emails went ignored. I have not heard a word back about the zonkey's condition. It makes me sad. I am curious if they HAVE actually done something, but I won't support their zoo with an entrance fee. If in fact nothing has changed, then I'd essentially be donating money to support abhorrent animal care.


----------



## Southern by choice

I remembered this story. Thanks for the update. 
Did the farm not answer or Animal Control? Sorry, I was clear on who you'd contacted.


----------



## bonbean01

Yes, thank you for the update...sorry no one called you back, but wonder if someone did go out there to investigate instead of calling you?  Hope that poor thing got proper attention.  Guess the only way to know is to go back there, but I understand you not wanting to support that outfit.


----------



## Stacykins

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I remembered this story. Thanks for the update.
> Did the farm not answer or Animal Control? Sorry, I was clear on who you'd contacted.


Sorry, I forgot to mention. I contacted both the zoo, and the closet I could find of the county's animal control. Never heard back from either. 

It is definitely possible someone did investigate and something was done. But it would have been nice to hear some word on the matter.


----------



## Southern by choice

I think that is protocol. Unless the animal bit/hurt you etc, some direct issue concerning you I don't think they call. I'm sure it was followed up on. Were you able to send photos to A/C.  It is a shame the zoo didn't bother to call.


----------



## alsea1

maybe a tilt table


----------



## bm12171

I totatlly agree with what Queen Mum said. Bottom line, if you can't take care of the animal then find someone who can! My neighbors' raise meat rabbits - well you would think they knew how to handle a sick bunny.....oh no, they brought it to me and I'm JUST NOW learning about bunnies!! Well, the bunny was so dang cold - almost frozen to death- snotty nose, couldn't hold it's head up. I wrapped it up, put a heat lamp on him, took a syringe of orange juice and gave him some love. Within two hours, this bunny was sitting up and I had him eating food and he was drinking like crazy. His little turds were like rocks - he was dehydrated. Needless to say, I want to keep this little guy and not give him back. Even if you are raising them for food - TAKE CARE OF THEM - keep them healthy. I don't know what's wrong with some!

Queen Mum
    08/22/2012 10:07 pm

I respectfully disagree.  It is never healthier for the animal to have bad feet.  Yes some animals are dangerous.  And some are harder to work with and some don't tolerate sedation, but if you know that then they should be cared for differently.  There is a solution in all cases.   It is our responsibility as captors to find what works and do it.  Period.  We don't leave the animal uncared for because we haven't found the solution.


----------



## allbyme

Where there is a will...there is a way !  No excuse would really be good enough for me on this one. Especially being a public facility, one should have the education and "people" to properly care for such critters. We capture zebra, lions, tigers, rhino and much more for DNA testing,contagious diseases and even microchipping over in Africa. Where I'm from we would rope her back feet n tie em up under  her head, and have her trimmed! Assisted on many adopted wild caught myself. LOL  It doesn't hurt to contact the local Humane Society in any way, at least you will feel better yourself knowing someone will find out ....the rest of story!


----------

